

How to drastically improve your designs - wallflower
http://designinformer.com/how-to-drastically-improve-your-designs/

======
godDLL
I'm not taking graphical design advice from a guy mixing up so many concepts
into a uniformly hideous "design" lump-word.

------
brm
The one thing that would improve a non-designer's site designs more than
anything else I've seen is to make your padding around an element relatively
uniform... if you have text in a box and its 25px from the top of the box make
sure its also 25 or so pixels from the right left and bottom as well. When in
doubt err on the side of extra padding

~~~
brehaut
Even more than that, design to your body font size. The vertical rhythm of
your design is incredibly valuable. Far more so than any fancy grid CSS
framework or other tricks. Every non-designer (and possibly some designers)
should read <http://24ways.org/2006/compose-to-a-vertical-rhythm>

